#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Porn search engine.

## dirtydog

Magic Teapot.

This will search out for all the porn you could ever want  :Smile: 
pics and vids.
http://www.magicteapot.com/

----------


## dirtydog

heres a browser that purely looks for porn  :Smile:  you need to download it though, its like 250kb

----------


## Harry

You guys make me larf, what with your _magic teapots_ etc. *looks for suitable smiley, gives up* 

If you are truly serious about the aquisition of quality pron in vast quantities then you're gonna have to pay for it. Newsgroups - GIGANEWS I could share my giganews profile/password with you lot but you'd only abuse my kindness.

----------


## dirtydog

pay for it young harry? you are joshing i take it?hmmmm, ok tomorrow i shall stick up over 100 passwords for differant sites, why pay when you can get the passwords for free  :Smile:

----------


## Brian Damage

Why even bother with stupid porn sites, take a walk outside and look around you, you stupid bastards!

----------


## dirtydog

> Why even bother with stupid porn sites, take a wank outside and look around you, you stupid bastards!


there is that option i suppose, but young harry is in Putney, its not quite thailand.

----------


## Brian Damage

Ere...

Are you miss-a-propiateing my posts to fit your own agenda?

----------


## dirtydog

hmmmm, i noticed that you have changed your original post  :Smile:

----------


## Harry

> Why even bother with stupid porn sites, take a walk outside and look around you, you stupid bastards!


*stupid bastard takes advice & walks outside. along the upper richmond road & down putney high street. crosses out 'mugged' & replaces with 'makes donation' to gang of _darkie_ gentlemen wielding shriekens & long shlongs. retreats to relative safety of my virtual world*

----------


## Harry

> pay for it young harry? you are joshing i take it?hmmmm...


You lot are paying for sex in the LoS, so why _recoil in horror_ when I suggest you shell out for a bit of decent pron. Have you actually tried newsgroups like giganews dd?

----------


## dirtydog

the crack for giganews

why would i pay  :Smile:

----------


## Harry

> the crack for giganews


My money is on you not having tried any of those alleged _cracks_, cos I just did & the three that I tried didn't work. Jeez, I can post a crack to the Siam Commercial Bank's private investors accounts... don't mean to say it actually works though. :adrain:

I agree, why pay for what is available free. But the giganews stuff just ain't accessible via the teapot etc. There are things we've seen that I just didn't believ/ think human beings would ever do, a real eye opener, I'll tell ya! Those movies about the German SS shagging their way thru the war are truly disgusting & watchable at the same time.

----------


## Brian Damage

> hmmmm, i noticed that you have changed your original post


No I ain't, where's that dog poison?

----------


## dirtydog

ok young harry, i didnt check the cracks, but on monday i shall give you a working crack or 2 if that will keep you happy, or if you want to check out my post at thaizine on cracking porn sites using access diver you will be able to do it yourself  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

would this be wot we were looking for young harry?

----------


## Harry

> ok young harry, i didnt check the cracks


Well I hope you're not as careless down the Soi Yodsak...




> but on monday i shall give you a working crack or 2 if that will keep you happy, or if you want to check out my post at thaizine on cracking porn sites using access diver you will be able to do it yourself


But I don't actually need a crack dd cos I can afford to pay, *for research purposes only* but I reckon CS will be licking his lips at the prospect of some free pron *thinks, can CS apply a crack... doubts it... rasps*

I got banned from the TZ & wouldn't sully myself with registering again, if your post is/was that good then reproduce it here.

----------


## Captain Sensible

Rasp all you like Harry. I have an applicator.  :Very Happy:   Ner!

----------


## Brian Damage

> Rasp all you like Harry. I have an applicator.   Ner!



Are you using tampons?

----------


## Harry

> Rasp all you like Harry. I have an applicator.   Ner!


I'm not at all sure that we're interested in your feet Sensible, least not in this thread anyway.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

For torrents, go here...

Pure T & A

----------


## Harry

> pay for it young harry? you are joshing i take it?hmmmm, ok tomorrow i shall stick up over 100 passwords for differant sites, why pay when you can get the passwords for free


*taps fingers* We're still waiting.

----------


## Captain Sensible

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> pay for it young harry? you are joshing i take it?hmmmm, ok tomorrow i shall stick up over 100 passwords for differant sites, why pay when you can get the passwords for free 
> 
> 
> *taps fingers* We're still waiting.


You could heed your own advice young Harry. :P 




> I think patience is the order of the day CS.
> 
> Do any of you otter chaps have sensitive nipples or is it just me....?


And my nipples are fine too thanks Harry.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

ahhh, i have to admit to being rather busy these last few days, i will see wot i can find for you this evening young harry, any particular nationality of ladymen sites preffered harry?

----------


## Harry

> any particular nationality of ladymen sites preffered harry?


CS pm'd me & said that Asian or Brazilian will do just fine.

----------


## dirtydog

http://427afx:darmoc@members.oxpass.com/
http://Lynda50:rizzla@members.oxpass.com/
http://dautkras:cykebrab@members.oxpass.com/
http://jarazix:warren@members.oxpass.com/
http://manged:manong@members.oxpass.com/
http://vzv36zr3:kud5759@members.videosz.com/
http://vza36od2:123456@members.videosz.com/ 
http://vzf53dbi:rescue@members.videosz.com/
http://vzf53dbi:rescue@members.videosz.com/
http://vzk459pv:wqu6543@members.videosz.com/
http://vzp28cc3:uum2656@members.videosz.com/

http://n2000a:n900ex@www.meatmembers.com/members/ 
http://sk0921:maduro@www.meatmembers.com/members/
http://sx114477:818968@www.meatmembers.com/members/
http://vfxdogs:bruins@www.meatmembers.com/members/

http://1234:1234@jizvideo.com/members/ 
http://123645:cyrus@jizvideo.com/members/
http://20003:depsege@jizvideo.com/members/
http://2002:33467@jizvideo.com/members/ 

http://0037 :Razz: b351@absolutefacials.com/members/
http://033314:320033@absolutefacials.com/members/ 
http://123456:654321@absolutefacials.com/members/ 
http://1234:1234@absolutefacials.com/members/ 
http://16501:20001@absolutefacials.com/members/ 
http://2000800:202298@absolutefacials.com/members/ 
http://2002:33467@absolutefacials.com/members/ 


that should keep you busy this evening young harry  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

http://AzRaelSX:doris65@www.amateurkeyclub.net/members 
http://Chap13:budha1@www.debsdeepthroat.com/members/
http://Hello_its_me:access@www.chrom...com/protected/
http://blueberry22:blueberr@tammy-mo...s/members.html 
http://csrmee:3tosee@www.exploitedmoms.com/members 
http://darrylwill:movies@sexycouple....ers/newest.php 
http://dimas:wapbbs@tiffanyann.com/members/members.html 
http://djs:striker1@www.lauriewallac...rs/Members.htm 
http://gasper:gasper@www.ambersapartment.com/members/ 
http://grin85:tamara1@tiffanyann.com...s/members.html 
http://jimmy1044:hotboy@www.chromeonline.com/protected/ 
http://phadraig:4fenians@www.lauriew...rs/Members.htm

----------


## Harry

> that should keep you busy this evening young harry


By the time I get home, CS will have no doubt _worn_ them all out. *grrrrrrr

----------


## dirtydog

he has been a bit quiet hasnt he, still its not polite to bash the bishop while posting on forums....

----------


## Captain Sensible

I am ok but I am really worried about twinkle. :?

----------


## Harry

> he has been a bit quiet hasnt he, still its not polite to bash the bishop while posting on forums....


CS reckons it's a truly healthy way to pass the time til someone responds to one of his daft posts and who am I to argue with an _expert_. *grin*

On the topic bashing bishops...




> Teacher asks students to masturbate
> 
> An English teacher in Thailand is being sued for asking students to masturbate for a class project.
> 
> The teacher asked three teenagers to provide sperm samples (in other words: masturbate) so the class could study sperm under the microscope.
> 
> One of the students told his parents about the incident. His shocked parents immediately notified the police. 
> 
> A spokesman for the police said: "It is a disrespectful and bizarre thing to ask a student, we are all horrified."
> ...


Surely not one of the Ajarn members!

----------


## dirtydog

thats worthy of posting on ajarn harry  :Smile:

----------


## Harry

> thats worthy of posting on ajarn harry


I did consider it momentarily but I didn't think it would enhance my chances for getting my nik back. *neat, neat, neat*

----------


## dirtydog

oh well  :Sad:  i will post it there then  :Smile:

----------


## Harry

> that should keep you busy this evening young harry


Anyone tried dd's URL's yet? I bet you 500 Baht that less than 50% of them work.

I was gonna post the links to a rather nice movie that had some Jap gal tonguing a butthole, but I'd hate to get _excluded_ from the TD this early on in my _career_.

----------


## dirtydog

harry, when i posted them they all worked, but some only allow 3 differant ips then get dumped, if you lot learnt how to change your ip i could give you some that will last a month, but it seems to be beyond most of you...

I can give specific passwords that have to be used with specific ips, but oh no, its much too difficult for young harry, not that his aunty edna lets him look at porn  :Smile:

----------


## Harry

> harry, when i posted them they all worked...


You're a _good_ bloke dd, but I'd never buy a secondhand car from you. *smile*

----------


## Captain Sensible

Are you selling yer car dog?

----------


## dirtydog

not this week cap, i need it for work, but hell if the offer is big enough that car will be gone  :Smile:

----------


## Harry

> not this week cap, i need it for work, but hell if the offer is big enough that car will be gone


Buyer beware...



> One of the most common car crimes these days is that of winding back the odometer on a high mileage car - 'clocking' in the trade.

----------


## Bobby

I like my porn as much as the next man, but do you lot realize the posts on this thread outnumber all the other threads put together.

----------

